# Fuente de alimentacion regulada de 0 a 30v - 3A



## Tazzadar (Dic 5, 2010)

Como estan amigos del foro, ya hace unos días estuve haciendo un proyecto de una fuente de alimentacion regulada de 0 a 30 Volts y de 1 Amper. Resulta que ahora quiero aumentar la corriente de la fuente de 1 a 3 A. Para cuando use el transformador de 1 A, el regulador que usé era el LM317 y el transformador de 12-0-12 v (se puede ser en la imagen adjunta) pero mi dudas es: Puedo cambiar ese transformador por uno de 15-0-15 V de 3A y cambiar el regulador por un Lm317K del tipo chapa que aguanta hasta 3A nada más o tendria que modificar más cosas en mi circuito. Les mando la imagen para que le den una mirada. Muy agradecido.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola.

Usa un transformador de 13V-0-13V ó 26V a 3A.
Cambia la resistencia de 200 ohm por una de 120 ohm, si vas a usar el LM350.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tazzadar (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola amigo pero tengo un transformador de 15-0-5 de 3A no la puedo usar igual?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola.

El LM350 soporta una diferencia de voltaje entrada-salida de 35V máx.
Con 15V 0 15V tienes un voltaje pico de 42.4V. Sí restamos caida de voltaje de los diodos 1.4V y 1.25V (voltaje mínimo de salida) obtenemos 39.7V, que es mayor que 35V.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Tazzadar (Dic 5, 2010)

que mala suerte  osea que tendre que comprarme un transformador nuevo?  no hay nada que pueda hacer entonces con el transformador q tengo ahora? 

verdad cuando tomo el voltaje AC en el transformador marca 25.6 V


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola.

Si mide 25.6V está bien, si lo puedes usar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tazzadar (Dic 5, 2010)

Entonces cambio el transformador, la resistencia por una de 120 ohms y el regulador LM317 por uno tipo chapa LM350K no? y funcionaria igual como en el de la imagen? :')


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola.

El regulador debe ser el LM350 que es de 3A, y funciona igual que el LM317.
 el potenciómetro de 3K ó 2.7K
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tazzadar (Dic 5, 2010)

Ahorita mismo lo armo! muchas gracias fuiste de mucha mucha muchisimaaaaaaaaaa ayuda!!  gracias amigo te pasaste! de lo mejor! 

Amigo una pregunta, xq la resistencia de 120 ohms en vez de 220?


----------



## Tazzadar (Dic 6, 2010)

Lo arme, perfecto se mueve de 1.2 a 32 voltios. Pero la proteccion anticorto no me funciona, tendras alguna idea de lo q pueda ser?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 6, 2010)

Hola.

R3 se calcula de la siguiente manera:

R3 = Vbe /Imáx  (Vbe = 0.7 ó 0.8V), (Imáx= corriente máxima de carga).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 6, 2010)

Tu protección se basa en llevar el terminal de control del 317 a 0. Y con eso, el 317 queda funcionando y conduciendo, ya que aún con esa condición sigue entregando 1.2 volts (su tensión interna de referencia). Analizá el circuito imaginando un puente entre el colector y el emisor de Q1. El circuito va a conducir hasta el punto en que la caída en R3 sea 1.2 volts. Pero en esa condición, siempre va a seguir circulando corriente.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 6, 2010)

Hola.

Ese circuito no evita el corto circuito, lo que hace es avisar (sonoramente) que hay un corto circuito.
El LM317 ó LM350 tienen un limitador de corriente interno.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 7, 2010)

Si solo es para eso, no dije nada, pero pensé que quería limitar la corriente a través de D4 y Q1.


----------



## milian (Dic 13, 2010)

Hola, la R3 y las demas resistencias, tienen que ser de un vatiaje mayor a 1/4 de watt o puede ser del mismo vatiaje


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 13, 2010)

Hola.

La potencia de R3 es igual a P= 2(Vbe)(Imáx).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## madness19 (Dic 13, 2010)

yo realice una fuente de alimentación fija y variable, +-5V fijos y de 0 a 16V variables con el LM350 y el LM337 con ayuda de transistores que el amigo elaficionado publico, usa un transformador de 12 - 0 - 12V a 3A te dejo lo que fue el esquematico para que lo veas, y una foto de como quedo la fuente, la eh probado con un motor de 12V y funciona bien, aún no la pruebo con el bombillo de 40W en serie con la fuente porque todavia nose cual es la función o el test que le haria.

Un saludo.


----------



## sawamura15 (Oct 27, 2011)

Alguien podria decirme como colocar los displays a la fuente que ha hecho el amigo madness19 agradeceria la ayuda. Soy novato nose si es la manera correcta de preguntar


----------



## madness19 (Oct 27, 2011)

sawamura15 dijo:


> Alguien podria decirme como colocar los displays a la fuente que ha hecho el amigo madness19 agradeceria la ayuda. Soy novato nose si es la manera correcta de preguntar



Hola amigo los display´s de 7 segmentos son para el voltimetro digital, checa el voltimetro que publico el amigo RevePlac la versión 2 ese es el circuito yo lo uso para los voltajes variables positivos y negativos cualquier duda andamos por aqui saludos.


----------



## cristian_elect (Oct 29, 2011)

Esa fuente es un horno se pordria proponer una mejora en este tema.


----------



## madness19 (Oct 29, 2011)

cristian_elect dijo:


> Esa fuente es un horno se pordria proponer una mejora en este tema.



Hola, amm no te entendi? a que te refieres a horno?
Saludos.


----------



## cristian_elect (Oct 29, 2011)

Cuanta energia se pierde al menos hay que mejorar para reducir.
salida 3V 3A seria como 33V*3A=99W en calor por lo menos.


----------



## madness19 (Oct 29, 2011)

cristian_elect dijo:


> Cuanta energia se pierde al menos hay que mejorar para reducir.
> salida 3V 3A seria como 33V*3A=99W en calor por lo menos.



Diras que estoy bien tonto pero no te entendi jejeje, no se si hablamos de la misma fuente para empezar, la que yo hice de la cajita verde esa de toper (no tenia una mejor idea) da en la salida +-16v a 3A y las fijas +-5V, no te entiendo bien jejeje aunque sin duda una mano me seria de utilidad cuando empece a realizar la fuente queria que funcionara para todos los circuitos que quisiera alimentar a funcionado bien y los componentes no se calientan creo que ya encontre un error no logro encontrar el archivo de livewire para confirmarlo pero la fuente la diseñe para un trafo de 36v a 3A pero como hice el voltimetro y este como no media arriba de 24v decidi poner el de 24v a 3A, aparte ya en el .pcb realice modificaciones porque quiera poder encender o apagar cada salida de la fuente, obviamente ya con el trafo de 24V no habia necesidad de las resistencias de 470 ohms que tenia en las entradas a mis salidas fijas de +-5V, no me habia percatado de eso, pero de todos modos explicame como llegas a esa conclusión me servirá en un futuro, gracias saludos.


----------



## sawamura15 (Nov 5, 2011)

madness19 dijo:


> Hola amigo los display´s de 7 segmentos son para el voltimetro digital, checa el voltimetro que publico el amigo RevePlac la versión 2 ese es el circuito yo lo uso para los voltajes variables positivos y negativos cualquier duda andamos por aqui saludos.



Gracias Por la respuesta no sabia como fijarme si alguien me respondio pero por fin pude, Gracias y disculpen las molestias  recien estoy aprendiendo.


----------

